# How long do you guys leave the food in the tank?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

When i feed my rhom ,sometimes he eats right away and other times he won't touch it. I just dropped some squid,it fell right on his face,but he hasn't touched it and it's been about 20 mins. I'll leave in there for another 10 mins and then take it out if he doesn't eat it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

I feed mine at night and leave it in there until morning, then I scoop it out which is rare cause its usually gone by then.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

No more than 12 hours.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

for me its 15 minutes , he usally eats it when i drop it in, if not i give him 15 minutes the then times up..... gotta fish it out


----------



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

marilynmonroe said:


> for me its 15 minutes , he usally eats it when i drop it in, if not i give him 15 minutes the then times up..... gotta fish it out


i agree. there is no need to leave the food in there if the fish aren't going to eat it.
i have found that if they don't eat it in the first 10min or so, they are not going to eat it at all, so might as well pull it out and keep your water cleaner.

also, doing this can sometimes train your P to eat right away.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

i don't leave food in for any longer than 10 mins


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

its its the bottom i give it 30 seconds then remove it and give it to another fish. if it doesnt hit it hard the fish isnt hungry enough in my tanks. i let my reds slide because they have the filtration for it so i definitely over feed them. serras i take the food out asap.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I leave the food for 20 minutes if they dont eat it I take it out


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

How long do I leave it in for? The food never hits the sand! Id leave it for a couple minutes max, let him know that he’s not the one who decides when he wants to eat. If you have to leave it in for a long period of time, he’s not hungry enough IMO.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I usually only leave it a couple hours max (usually within the hours) , but its usually gone in a couple mins.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I've been leaving the food in for about 1hr if he hasn't eaten right away. He won't eat right away when i feed everyday but when i feed him every 2-3 days,the food doesn't hit the sand


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

1rhom said:


> I've been leaving the food in for about 1hr if he hasn't eaten right away. He won't eat right away when i feed everyday but when i feed him every 2-3 days,the food doesn't hit the sand


Thats because these fish dont need to eat everyday and most wont


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

If i feed him smaller pieces he'll eat everyday.If bigger pieces are fed , he'll eat every 2 days and sometimes everyday with the bigger pieces also. The only difference is that he'll crap a lot more when fed bigger pieces. That's fine cause i do water changes every 2-3 days so the crap doesn't stay in there long enough. As long as my water params are fine the fish is fine. (Ammo 0,Nitrite 0 Nitrate 5-10)


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

5 mins tops, if they dont eat it ... they will soon learn to get it quick


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

my food is in the tank for about 1 second...maybe.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

if after 15-20 minutes he hasnt showed any interest in the food i scoop it away. i dont like uneaten food in my tanks. messes up my water. if the fish is hungry he will eat it straight away


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

His Majesty said:


> if after 15-20 minutes he hasnt showed any interest in the food i scoop it away. i dont like uneaten food in my tanks. messes up my water. if the fish is hungry he will eat it straight away


^^^^^x2


----------

